# Windows 7 RC Build 7100 Installation Error 0x80070570 at "Expanding Files"



## Radhesh Bhoot (May 12, 2009)

I'm here hoping somebody else has recieved this error message and knows how to fix it.

I'm experiencing a strange problem when installing Windows 7 RC Build 7100. At the file expansion stage, error code 0x80070570 appears and my installation fails. 

Exact message:
"Windows cannot install required files. The file may be corrupt or missing. Make sure all files required for installation are available, and restart the installation. Error code: 0x80070570"

Does anybody have any idea how to get it installed?????


----------



## paroh (May 12, 2009)

It may be because u are trying to run the setup from ur hard disk. Burn the ISO image on the DVD and then try it.


----------



## unni (May 12, 2009)

May be this could help: *www.geekstogo.com/forum/Installing-Windows-Beta-7-Error-Code-0X80070570-t224412.html


----------



## Radhesh Bhoot (May 12, 2009)

paroh said:


> It may be because u are trying to run the setup from ur hard disk. Burn the ISO image on the DVD and then try it.


to Paroh,

i have already tried to run from Hard Disk and also after Burning on DVD-RW at 2x speed...but the result is same....

And i had also tried it in VMware Workstation 6 but the same error occurs....

Pls guide me....


----------



## Radhesh Bhoot (May 12, 2009)

unni said:


> May be this could help: *www.geekstogo.com/forum/Installing-Windows-Beta-7-Error-Code-0X80070570-t224412.html



I have visited and read all through 3 pages and this time created 16GB in VMware but still i don't find any answer to the problem....

Anyways Thanks for answering


----------



## silent008 (May 12, 2009)

I dont think the source of install is your problem. I had faced it during beta installation(dont remember the error code).

The ISO file was corrupt. Ran a MD5 checksum and compared it with other users result posted on the net.

I had to download it again and make sure that the download was not interrupted due power failures.


----------



## techno_funky (May 12, 2009)

Go get a torrent of the RC and point it to the ISO via your torrent app. It should repair your ISO and then re-burn and try installing.


----------



## unni (May 12, 2009)

Here is the MD5 checksum for the iso I downloaded: 8867C13330F56A93944BCD46DCD73590

(It is the 32 bit one - 7100.0.090421-1700_x86fre_client_en-us_retail_ultimate-grc1culfrer_en_dvd.iso)


----------



## Radhesh Bhoot (May 14, 2009)

unni said:


> Here is the MD5 checksum for the iso I downloaded: 8867C13330F56A93944BCD46DCD73590
> 
> (It is the 32 bit one - 7100.0.090421-1700_x86fre_client_en-us_retail_ultimate-grc1culfrer_en_dvd.iso)


Thanks Unni n techno Funky...

It did solve the problem......It was so Simple yet so brillant solution.....
The Problem was that some 6MB Data was corrupted or being written in the file as i have downloaded it from Microsoft's through Flashget....but this torrent replaced it and it is now working......

Thnks once again dude.....


----------



## hiinhoc (Jul 14, 2010)

hi, i have had the same problem installing windows7. I have try everything. Still can't get it install. So, if the file is corrupt. How come with the same disc i can install it on my different computer but not to the one i'm just build?

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 AM ----------

hi, i have had the same problem installing windows7. I have try  everything. Still can't get it install. So, if the file is corrupt. How  come with the same disc i can install it on my different computer but  not to the one i'm just build?


----------



## ajai5777 (Jul 14, 2010)

^^^
Its not the prob of your build.Its the prob of your optical drive.Some drives read only perfect disks


----------

